# I need a reboot disk for Tajima TEHX-C1501



## Stan Dodson (Jan 14, 2011)

I need a reboot disk for a Tajima TEHX-C1501 bought in 2003. I need the disk from that time frame. I have gone to Hirsch for the last year trying to get help but have gotten very poor customer service. The reboot disk they did provide is a new one and it has made my machine sew things that aren't in the designs. I sent my designs to Wilcom and had them evaluate them. They said what is sewing out is not in the design and it has to be something in the reboot that is causing it. Anyone have an older reboot disk?

I am also looking for a repair person for the Colorado Springs, Colorado area.


----------



## CHURROMAN (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry to read this but i have a similar error and cannot get the software to reboot.....do you still have the machine with you_
mine is same model but is 2005.
The one with the big display that works with windows ce.
5 years since you posted it looks.... Hope you can receive this and answer.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

CHURROMAN said:


> Sorry to read this but i have a similar error and cannot get the software to reboot.....do you still have the machine with you_
> mine is same model but is 2005.
> The one with the big display that works with windows ce.
> 5 years since you posted it looks.... Hope you can receive this and answer.


I have the software for your machine and can help you reboot. Send me a private message and I will give you my number.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi i'm having a similar problem, i have de disk but not the manual and i dont know how to reboot it, haw it's done?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

giovanni said:


> Hi i'm having a similar problem, i have de disk but not the manual and i dont know how to reboot it, haw it's done?


Ir's a long process to reboot the software and the parameters. Normally I have to walk someone through it verbally.


----------



## CSTUEDLE (Mar 8, 2013)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Ir's a long process to reboot the software and the parameters. Normally I have to walk someone through it verbally.


My machine was purchased new in 2003 and ran great until life got in the way and it sat unused for years. I purchased a gotek emulator for it but, it will not recognize it. My husband put the original floppy drive back in but, it gives only error messages just like for the usb drive. Start up by SET button plus POWER ON gives message of INSTALLING . I don't know where to go from there. Please help me get this machine alive again, it has been sitting idle for too many years. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

CSTUEDLE said:


> My machine was purchased new in 2003 and ran great until life got in the way and it sat unused for years. I purchased a gotek emulator for it but, it will not recognize it. My husband put the original floppy drive back in but, it gives only error messages just like for the usb drive. Start up by SET button plus POWER ON gives message of INSTALLING . I don't know where to go from there. Please help me get this machine alive again, it has been sitting idle for too many years.
> Thanks for any help


You have to hit Set + F3. Also you have to use a 720KB DD Floppy Disk not 1.44 or it will not load. If you need my help inbox me.


----------



## CSTUEDLE (Mar 8, 2013)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> You have to hit Set + F3. Also you have to use a 720KB DD Floppy Disk not 1.44 or it will not load. If you need my help inbox me.


I have always used 1.44 floppies........I still get [(B01)] or [(B04)] message after using power-on plus set + F3

Thanks, I will do that. I will include my husband so that we will have both brains working on it.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Xpmax626 (Jan 2, 2022)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I have the software for your machine and can help you reboot. Send me a private message and I will give you my number.


Hi I have a single head tajima c1501 2007 
It starts but then the screen goes black and the power button stays red blinking .
It also says missing operating system


----------

